# Smoke Ping Charts view to change to 10days



## pigd0g (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello

Does anyone know what value I need to change for the default graphs under charts to 10 days.

At the moment its set to around 3 hours, which isn't helpful unless someone is always checking it.

See below image for example:


----------



## pigd0g (Sep 13, 2012)

```
imgcache = /var/cache/smokeping/img
imgurl   = ../smokeping/img
datadir  = /opt/smokeping/data
piddir  = /opt/smokeping/var
cgiurl   = http://some.url/smokeping/smokeping.cgi
smokemail = /opt/smokeping/etc/smokemail
tmail = /opt/smokeping/etc/tmail
# specify this to get syslog logging
syslogfacility = local0
# each probe is now run in its own process
# disable this to revert to the old behaviour
# concurrentprobes = no

*** Alerts ***
to = alertee@address.somewhe
from = smokealert@company.xy

+someloss
type = loss
# in percent
pattern = >0%,*12*,>0%,*12*,>0%
comment = loss 3 times  in a row

*** Database ***

step     = 60
pings    = 20

# consfn mrhb steps total

AVERAGE  0.5   1  1008
AVERAGE  0.5  12  4320
    MIN  0.5  12  4320
    MAX  0.5  12  4320
AVERAGE  0.5 144   720
    MAX  0.5 144   720

*** Presentation ***

template = /opt/smokeping/etc/basepage.html

+ charts

menu = Charts
title = The most interesting destinations

++ stddev
sorter = StdDev(entries=>4)
title = Top Standard Deviation
menu = Std Deviation
format = Standard Deviation %f

++ max
sorter = Max(entries=>5)
title = Top Max Roundtrip Time
menu = by Max
format = Max Roundtrip Time %f seconds

++ loss
sorter = Loss(entries=>5)
title = Top Packet Loss
menu = Loss
format = Packets Lost %f

++ median
sorter = Median(entries=>5)
title = Top Median Roundtrip Time
menu = by Median
format = Median RTT %f seconds
+ overview

width = 600
height = 50
range = 10h

+ detail

width = 600
height = 200
unison_tolerance = 2

"Last 3 Hours"    3h
"Last 30 Hours"   30h
"Last 10 Days"    10d
"Last 400 Days"   400d

#+ hierarchies
#++ owner
#title = Host Owner
#++ location
#title = Location

*** Probes ***

+ FPing

binary = /usr/sbin/fping

*** Slaves ***
secrets=/opt/smokeping/etc/smokeping_secrets
+boomer
display_name=boomer
color=0000ff

+slave2
display_name=another
color=00ff00

*** Targets ***

probe = FPing

menu = Top
```


----------



## pigd0g (Sep 26, 2012)

*Bump*

Basically need to change the range to =10days for all the graphs and views under "charts"

Correction: is currently set to 1hour as per the graph image, need it to show 10days so it shows better information for top 5 sites etc.


----------

